# engine swap



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

is it legal to swap an SR or RB into a 240SX?? i've heard different things, so i just wanted to make sure.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

No!!! Putting any engine that wasnt sold in the car (in the US) is Illegal!!! Can you get away with it? depends on where you live...


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> is it legal to swap an SR or RB into a 240SX?? i've heard different things, so i just wanted to make sure.


No, but If you dont have emissions testing in your state, no one will bother you. Unless you get pulled over by an angry cop who knows what an sr20 and an RB engine is. That however, is very unlikely. SR and RB engines both fit the 240sx engine bay very nice, and will have a stock apperance to anyone who doesnt know what there looking at.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Your fine. If you are really worried contact the appropriate local authorities  I wouldn't worry about it too much in florida though  We have smog inspections etc in AZ and I passed fine... even with RHD


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

If you are talking flat out on the books legal, No.
But there is a reason the you can buy these motors all over the place.
As long as your state doesn't have a visual smog inspection then you are pretty much in the clear. If you do have visual inspections, you'd better make a friend.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I live in OH and they test smog...would I be able to go to another state or somewhere that doesnt test and get my car licensed there? And for the guy that lived in Arizona and passed...What did you alll have on your SR20? And did you keep the AIV Piping that goes into the Turbo pipe?

Thanks


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

No, If you register the car in another state you have to have that states license plates, and a residence in that state. Once you go back to the state you live in, you only have a short amount of time before you have to re-register in that state. Check for any county in your own state that may not be subject to visual inspection. Get a P.O. box there and register it in that county. That's the only hypothetical way to get around paying alot for a smog.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ckykm said:


> I live in OH and they test smog...would I be able to go to another state or somewhere that doesnt test and get my car licensed there? And for the guy that lived in Arizona and passed...What did you alll have on your SR20? And did you keep the AIV Piping that goes into the Turbo pipe?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah you have to live in the state/county that you get tested in. As for the motor its an RB20  not SR20 and nothing is really done to it that would alert the testing people that its "special" other than the right hand drive conversion and the PSSSHHHHH!!! when you let off the throttle  Honestly if the people in your town are like the people here, you have nothing to worry about. I made everyone in line behind me pissed because everyone at the emissions center left their post and watched my car get tested on the rollers  I'm not sure what you mean by AIV piping... but its most likely not there. I only kept the basics. Piping from the turbo right into the throttle body. No recirculation, no EGR..... nothing. I do have a charcoal canister hooked up though that actually leads to nowhere


----------



## austrx (Feb 6, 2005)

Legalities. Don't we all love them. As with all things though there are loop holes. 

*Warning* Rant below, No cliffnotes, Read at your own risk.

First though i understand very little about how things are run in USA because i'm from AUS.

Cops in general aren't too smart when it comes to cars. Eg: have heard of instances where cops believe that your A/C unit is a supercharger! ROFL!

Yet i can not quite understand there theory on atmospheric pollution. eg: BOV is an environmental risk because it vents to atmosphere?! Ummm der... did we do any research here unless they want to get you for noise pollution, a BOV is pressurised air! next they'll be waiting at the servo to get you when you pump up your tires and take the pump connection off it makes a smaller scales ppshuuur sound. Same technical working as a BOV. 

On the other hand there are those that are car fanatics and will crush your balls, not much you can do here. Besides when you get tested isn't the test meant to register your vehicle emmisions? If your catalyic converter is still there (HINT) you should pass, this in my opinion shouldn't cause any problem. Of course what would i know though i live in australia so if anyone wants to enlighten me as to what SMOG or what ever is is, guidlines are meant to inspect cars for that would be helpful.

I don't see why they don't just implement tree for a car laws. You plant a tree for each car you own and car yards plant one every time they sell a car, that should solve emmissions problems with CO2.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Def. not legal... Now when it comes down to getting away with it, it wouldn't be that hard. As someone above stated make a friend in the business. I have a buddy of mine who inspects my car everytime, I drive the thing in, the manager at the garage asks me a few questions, checks to make sure the gas cap is pressurized, asks my buddy if he looked everything else over, and he passes it. If you don't think you can find a friend in the business, start looking for friends of friends, they're great too...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Yeah you have to live in the state/county that you get tested in. As for the motor its an RB20  not SR20 and nothing is really done to it that would alert the testing people that its "special" other than the right hand drive conversion and the PSSSHHHHH!!! when you let off the throttle  Honestly if the people in your town are like the people here, you have nothing to worry about. I made everyone in line behind me pissed because everyone at the emissions center left their post and watched my car get tested on the rollers  I'm not sure what you mean by AIV piping... but its most likely not there. I only kept the basics. Piping from the turbo right into the throttle body. No recirculation, no EGR..... nothing. I do have a charcoal canister hooked up though that actually leads to nowhere


Lols, AIV is the charcoal box. Your car must have felt special being watched by all those people.


----------



## Blinocac200sx (Aug 6, 2004)

Actually it's legal if the engine is newer than the car.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

It's only legal in that case if the engine was available on that car. That makes the CA legal, I believe. But no one cares in Minnesota, and I don't think a cop would be able to tell. You could lie your ass off and tell you have a turbo and a painted valve cover. Who would know the difference? Maybe you'll be unfortunate enough to find a cop who is a member of NissanForums...


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> No!!! Putting any engine that wasnt sold in the car (in the US) is Illegal!!! Can you get away with it? depends on where you live...


Well put. Just make sure you have power steering in your car. Because if you live in maryland and you don't have power steering on your illegal engine car with 4 inch exhaust. They will fail you all day. I'll never find the sr pump.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

what if the engine is originally found in a USDM car such as KA24E to KA24DE


----------



## drifterdan (Feb 14, 2005)

i have nothing to worry about they just dont give a fuck in alabama your car could be on fire and they dont care


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

kilty_0 said:


> what if the engine is originally found in a USDM car such as KA24E to KA24DE


Yeah, that's okay. The KA24DE is an originally US compliant motor being as how it was sold in 240sx's. You can swap those in as long as all of the emissions equipment goes in with it.
The SR and RB motors were never sold in the US and WILL NOT COMPLY with any of our emissions. This is of course easier to get by in some states than others (Lucky bastards in florida  )


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

In the us...you can put a ka24de or ka24e in your 240...you CAN NOT put an sr20de...or det in and it be legal.

THE ONLY ENGINE YOU CAN PUT IN IS ONE OFFERED IN THAT CAR...IN YOUR COUNTRY!!! This is with a normal title though...

Now here's another question...I've heard that if you get a salvage/rebuild title...you can put whatever the hell you want in there as long as it can pass emissions..either the emissions of the year of the engine or the year of the car...but neither I nor my buddy can find anything on the legality of this. He's got a lexus v8 in a 84 supra so this is something he's REALLY looking into. 

And since I plan on swapping my engine...it concerns me too. 


After all, all these old schoolers have been rebuilding classics and putting modern engines in them and they're legal...course they're classics.

Any one know if you can legally put a diff. engine in and have it legal for the road with a salvage/rebuild title? And if so...is the emission testing based on the year of the engine put in or based on the car's year?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I wouldn't really worry about it. Cops are probably the worst here and none of my friends have ever had any problems. Find a smog shop that will do you a favor for the right price and don't race or attract attention to your car and you could go without ever getting nabbed.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I wouldn't really worry about it. Cops are probably the worst here and none of my friends have ever had any problems. Find a smog shop that will do you a favor for the right price and don't race or attract attention to your car and you could go without ever getting nabbed.


I don't think there are smoggers who aren't willing to "negotiate." I love business.


----------

